# I CAN'T COPY AND PASTE ANYMORE



## Wolftrap (Jun 18, 2004)

*I CAN\'T COPY AND PASTE ANYMORE*

I used to be able to paste pictures into my posts but I can't anymore. I see some of you are able to do it like if you want to show someone what a product looks like for something you just copy and paste it in your response. I used to be able to do this but I can't anymore. How are you guys doing this?


----------



## Nonie (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: I CAN\'T COPY AND PASTE ANYMORE*

I am not sure how you used to do it, but the way I posted the picture below was to right-click it, go to properties and click on it, then highlight the URL and COPY. Then I come to the message window type in [image]PASTE URL HERE and then type [image] with the word image preceded by a / (or you could've just clicked on the IMAGE link in the code list below the message window and pasted the URL between the two codes).

Some websites don't allow you to "borrow" their pics and hence the reason some don't show up. And if the URL doesn't end with .jpg or .gif...but ends with some numbers or symbols, then chances are the picture won't show up. In that case, it's better to right-click and save it on your desktop then upload it to your online album and paste its URL from there. But you didn't hear that from me.


----------



## Wolftrap (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: I CAN\'T COPY AND PASTE ANYMORE*

oh man thanks it worked. I'm so happy now.


----------

